# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  DemonInsides PP+SD Log

## DemonInside

Hey I'll be starting my cycle of PP and SD here the day after christmas, i'm really excited and i'm hopen to gain some solid weight!!

my cycle is going to consist of 2 weeks of PP and then one week of PP&SD both at a lower dose and then SD for 2 weeks

Wk 1- Phera-Plex 15mg
Wk 2- Phera-Plex 30mg
Wk 3- Phera-Plex 20mg / Superdrol 10mg 
Wk 4- Superdrol 20mg
Wk 5- Superdrol 20mg

the mg's may change depending on how i feel its effect.

basic layout of support supplements and their timing

-PRECYCLE- (1 week before)

-Multi oils
-Saw palmetto
-Milk thistle 1000mg
-Multi vitamin
-Hawthorne Berry 1000mg
-Red Yeast Rice (2 caps daily)

-ONCYCLE-
-Multi oils
-Saw palmetto
-Milk thistle 2500mg
-Multi vitamin
-Hawthorne Berry 1500mg
-Red Yeast Rice (2 caps daily)


My PCT will go as follows:
aromasin : 4 weeks 25mg/day
clomid: 2weeks 105mg/day 2 weeks 70mg/day
-Multi oils
-Saw palmetto
-Milk thistle 1000mg
-Multi vitamin
-Hawthorne Berry 1000mg
-Red Yeast Rice (2 caps daily)
-CoQ10 for your first 2 weeks of pct
- -NO2
-creatine
-tribulus 625mg


i gotta give upstate credit as he helped me alot  :Wink/Grin:  

a little background on myself i'm 20, been working out 5 days a week sometimes 6 since i was 14, i never take much time off because i seem to be in a bad mood when i dont workout lol

i'm going to be a certified personal trainer in a bout one month :Smilie: 

i figured i'd just post a link to my bodyspace if anyone was interested in seeing some pics of my weak ass  :Wink: 

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/DemonInside/

but i'm going all out on this and i'm haveing a very good feeling on this :AaGreen22:  

so lookout!!!!

----------


## notorious_mem

will be watching

----------


## UpstateTank

good luck bro

----------


## goose

How liver toxic is Phera-Plex compared to other orals?

----------


## hawktribal

everything looks great. looks like you definitely put in the time to research. good luck on the cycle, i'm sure it will go great.

----------


## notorious_mem

> How liver toxic is Phera-Plex compared to other orals?


Ive heard alot of bad accounts about halo and superdrol but not much on the toxicity of phera plex?

----------


## Shane35aa

Good luck Demon..be interested in the knowing how it goes

----------


## DemonInside

well i took some measurements, i'm not as big as i used to be because i tried ripping up a lil over the summer. my arms used to be 19's when pumped but not no more  :Frown: 

anyways to the stats, these are ofcourse cold not after workingout

Neck: 15 1/2in
shoulders:53in
chest:43in
left upper arm: 14 1/2 unflexed, 17 1/2 flexed
right upper arm: 15 unflexed, 17 1/4 flexed
forearms: left:13, right:13 1/2
waist: 34 1/2
thighs both are right on 34 1/2in
left calve: 16, right:16 1/4

i weighed in at 204 yesterday

today(saturday) thru christmas i am off from the gym

----------


## DemonInside

todays the big day lol

have absolutely no eggs in the house since they were all used for christmas dinner yesterday  :Frown: 

i was at the g/f's until like 5:30am so i ended up getting up today at like 1230 lol

first meal was quick and 

meal one/preworkout
1 cup oat meal, 2 tbs of peanut butter, glass of milk, low fat yogurt,half a hamburger with no bun

i know this meal prolly sucks, next one will be better tho.

i got whey.creatine,and wieght gainer for christmas. my first supplements in about 6+ mons

i actually think i might take some creatine on cycle and if i get the "back bumps" real bad i'll stop


workout time
update when i get back

----------


## UpstateTank

> todays the big day lol
> 
> have absolutely no eggs in the house since they were all used for christmas dinner yesterday 
> 
> i was at the g/f's until like 5:30am so i ended up getting up today at like 1230 lol
> 
> first meal was quick and 
> 
> meal one/preworkout
> ...


save it for pct...its not needed on cycle

----------


## donniebrasco

good luck.
is this your first time with either of the 2.

----------


## DemonInside

well i got this free "power load packet" from gnc the other day and i took that its kinda like a prewos my friend has some of his creatine and asked if i wanted a scoop i said sure why not, since it wasn't mine lol. i will prolly save mine for pct i've decided

but that power load made me feel like shit i wanted to throw up so my back workout was half assed  :Frown:  i'll just hit back again this week or something

this is my first time with both pp and sd

my half assed workout :angry face:!

--wide grip pull ups supersetted with close grip chins
did 4 sets of each both for 10 reps, i use the assisted pullup so i can superset them. 

1st and 2nd sets i had 64lb assist which was super easy
3rd was alright
4th 52lbs not bad

but everything was maken me to the almost point to where i was going to puke so i had to lighten up

i did 2 sets of DB rows with 150lbs 10 easy reps. prolly my favorite exercise

then i did some wide grip pull downs 3 sets of 10, at 170,180,200lbs 

then i did some cable rows and just had to leave cause it was bad

but when i first got in the gym i was feeling pumped as hell and just ready to tear into my back but after a few sets damn!!!!

owell tomorrow i'll be doing chest or shoulders 

i'm going out with the g/f tonight i'll see if i can update this again later if anyone cares about what i'm eating

----------


## UpstateTank

> well i got this free "power load packet" from gnc the other day and i took that its kinda like a prewos my friend has some of his creatine and asked if i wanted a scoop i said sure why not, since it wasn't mine lol. i will prolly save mine for pct i've decided
> 
> but that power load made me feel like shit i wanted to throw up so my back workout was half assed  i'll just hit back again this week or something
> 
> this is my first time with both pp and sd
> 
> my half assed workout :angry face:!
> 
> --wide grip pull ups supersetted with close grip chins
> ...


better be chicken and rice dammit!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DemonInside

definitly lol i had that last night except it was chicken,rice,and steak :Wink:

----------


## DemonInside

well i made the best of it at her house, we had a huge cooked ham and stuff

but before i left my house i had 

a turkey sandwich on white

then at her house i had

fruit salid rich in bannas  :Smilie: 

cottage cheese

sliced ham

small amount of mac and cheese
1 deviled egg
1 roll

and before leaving
i had a hamand turkey sandwich and some cottage cheese with a glass of milk

not the best but i tried my best

----------


## DemonInside

DAY 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

meal 1 was

-cup of oatmeal dry
-4 tbs of jif smooth peanut butter mixed into oatmeal= actually alright tasteing lol
-strawberry low fat yougurt
-1 scoop of gnc 100% whey+glass of milk

i'm off to a football scrimage then grabbing a quick bite to eat and then off to the gym  :Smilie: 

update later

----------


## DemonInside

alright well i had some pasta before workingout today

today was shoulders and it went well  :Smilie: 
started with DB presses
1x8 of 75 eay
1x8 80 easy
1x8 85 easy
1x8 90 alright
1x5 95 hard

barbell shoulder press
1x10 of 135 warm up
1x6 of 175 could of gotton 2-4 more
1x6 of 175 decent think i was getting tired

did 2 quick sets of machine shoulder press with 200lbs as high as it goes for 10 easy reps

next were isolation exercises all are super setted

Front delts-super setted 3 in a row
cable front raises 60lbs for 10 reps
db front raises 45lbs for 10 reps
the real big fat bar with a 10 on each side for 10 reps

side of the shoulder
cable side lat raise 40lbs for 10 reps
machine side lat raise 70lbs for 10 reps
DB lat raise 45lbs for 10 reps

rear delts
reverse flyes machine 120lbs for 10 reps
bent over rev flyes with db's 50lbs for 10 reps
bent over flyes sitting on bench 30lbs for 10 reps

Traps
DB shurgs supersetted with BB shrugs
2 sets of 12 of 105 lb db's
1 set of 10 at 115 grip was not good i forgot my straps

barbell
1x10 of 225
1x12 255
1x10 275

after my workout

i had a half serving of weight gainer with a scoop of whey

then a hour later i had a tuna sandwich and a yogurt

went out with some friends to a friends house, was hungry so i had 3 chicken breast patty's and a slice of pizza with a glass of milk  :Embarrassment: ops:

no weight gain yet to report i hope soon tho!!!!

but a good day!

----------


## DemonInside

DAY 3!

Legs

i don't do squats or deadlifts since it really bothers my lower back

my mom has the disease of thinning discs in the back and i'm told i have early signs of it and i'm suggested not to do them

so i do leg press supersetted with machine squat

legpress
6 45 plates on each side 10 times
7 45 plates on each side 10
8 45 plates on each side 8
9 45 plates on each side 3 i was wopped

squat machine i did 5 45 plates on each side 10 times each time

then i did this thing where you lay under a smith machine bar and put your legs up to the bar and basically do presses

a trainer showed me this and it works real well

we did about 4 or 5 sets

we ended up with 5 plates on each side at the end doing 6 reps. it was hard but i did it  :Smilie: 

no weight gain  :Frown: 

tomorrow is chest and tri's

i'm ready to destroy them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DemonInside

Day 7

i haven't updated in awhile been busy but i've been to the gym i took saturday thru monday off.

i didn't drink at all  :Smilie:  didn't even feel like it tho

i had a real bad headache for a few days now and nothign takes it away, i am thinking it may be my sinus's since the weather has been cold/warm super rainy then dry.

the scale said friday that i weighed 200 2001ish so i lost 3 pounds and today i'm back to 204, i feel harder and bigger :Smilie: 

no noticeable sex drive changes i wish tho. i seem to be able to get it up more often in a night tho lol

been doing a good amount of type 2 cardio haha aka sex

today was back and bi's but i didn't get to do bi's because for some reason towards the end of my back routine i got somewhat light headed and almost threw up so i called it quits

but i switched it up today and did some hammer strength machines today

1st one was a pull down type machine i did 3 sets

1st set of 6 (45lb)plates for 10 easy reps
2nd set 8 (45lb)plates for 11 reps
3rd set 10 (45lb)plates for 5 reps

definitly getting stronger!8 plates i used to be doing only maybe 6-8 reps

supersetted with low rows 
3 sets of 2 45lb plates on each side 10 easy reps each time

next was 150lb DB rows did 3 sets of 15 reps good form, next workout i'll shoot for 20 reps!

then i did 3 sets of pull ups supersetted with 3 sets of chin ups on the wighted assist machine
still used about the same weight to assist as last workout but this was the end of my workout so thats good

after all this i almost threw up so i called it quits

i think thats around 16 total sets i usually shoot for 18 each workout

goign out with the g/f shes suppose to make me dinner tonight....i think she prolly won't but she said chicken breasts if she gets home from work in time!

----------


## DemonInside

thought i'd add this as well its kinda nice being on this stuff i'm always in a good mood always happy not sad ever i used to get depressed easily but not ne more  :Smilie: 

man i feel pumped today i wish i could go back to the gym lol!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Day 7
> 
> i haven't updated in awhile been busy but i've been to the gym i took saturday thru monday off.
> *
> i didn't drink at all  didn't even feel like it tho*
> 
> i had a real bad headache for a few days now and nothign takes it away, i am thinking it may be my sinus's since the weather has been cold/warm super rainy then dry.
> 
> the scale said friday that i weighed 200 2001ish so i lost 3 pounds and today i'm back to 204, i feel harder and bigger
> ...


good job on the not drinking!

type 2 cardio...never heard that b4 haha...ill have to agree thats the best type of cardio there is

----------


## DemonInside

its something me and a very good friend of mine made up so noone would know what we were talking about, I.e certain girls back in h/s lol

----------


## DemonInside

DAy 8

chest and tri's

chest idk i got tired out fast well i just could push much weight after awhile i think my tri's died or something

i did 5 sets on flat bench of 5
225 warm up
250 for 5
260 for 5
270 for 5
280 for 4
290 for 3

after that i tried 105lb dbs and couldn't do them wtf!

so i did light incline 60's  :Frown:  3sets of 10

then i did 2 types of cable crossovers
6sets total for 12 15lbs

then triceps
skullcrushers
45 on each side of the bent bar
3 sets of 8

over head rope extensions supersetted with bar pushdowns

3 sets each of 10

100lbs on over head and 50 on psuh down

my tri's are blown up right now

time to eat then i'm working on my car for about 4 hours, pullign the engine possibly

kinda fun but not really

----------


## DemonInside

well day 9, i'm feeling buff lol

i took some pics a few days ago of myself so no maken fun of me

today i got legs and bi's then the g/f is maken me dinner, finally!!!!

we may be moven in together idk, all my friends say no lol

i'll update later if i have time if not tomorrow, type 2 cardio tonight i'm thinking  :Smilie: 

later guys

----------


## UpstateTank

lookin good bro

----------


## notorious_mem

lookin thick man

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Just discovered this thread.. Good sh*t bro.. I'm about to start up my SD cycle in a week also!!! cant wait.. Be on the lookout for that log..

----------


## DemonInside

i haven't really felt much from this cycle except for i'm always happy ina good mood

i'm up about a pound and a half since last time i posted  :Smilie: 

i did shoulders yesterday but my front delts were still super sore from doing chest on wednesday so i had to lighten the load, so i did some supersets and still hit them pretty good.

SD+PP starts on tuesday hopefully i can start getting some good gains soon, kind of suprised my weight hasn't really gone up, but i definitly feel more hard and bigger then i used to and my g/f is like wow your getting big.....

so maybe i just can't see it lol

----------


## DemonInside

day 14 woot

been busy since i started school this week, 15 credits this semester, and i pulled my engine out of my car as well  :Smilie:  

yesterday was chest but it wasn't so productive as for some reason my shoulder were still sore! but i beat em up

and i weighed in at 207!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm looking solid, eating alot and i feel like i'm dropping bodyfat, i can see my abs a lil better  :Smilie: 

lol today i start the SD+PP part

off to the gym to do some back, then i'm hangingout with the g/f  :Smilie: 

we're getting a place together next month if i didn't mention kinda happy about that! i'm sick of living at home

----------


## UpstateTank

keep it up!

----------


## lanky

back and arms look thick as hell man good job

what about ur chest and legs?

----------


## DemonInside

lanky heres a link with a few chest pics

chest isn't my strongest area sadly  :Frown:  

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/...=63755&cat=500

as far as legs, they arn't huge or anything but decently strong, i don't have any pics of them at the moment tho.

weighed in at 207.5-208  :Smilie: 

workout went good i wasn't tired at all! did back and bi's definitly getting stronger. i'll do some more recordings of the weights next week.

g/f will be here in 20 mins

cardio for me? yay hahaha

----------


## Primalinstinct

Be careful with the SD; Toxic stuff. Make sure you keep up the support supps. and follow-thru with your PCT. Keep close attention on your nipples as a gauge (puffyness, sensitivity and/or growth). My BP went thru the roof in just days, as well. First-hand advice from me to you.

----------


## DemonInside

yah thanks bro, i've done my research , i 've notice what i'm guessing to be an increase in bp but its nothing major and has kinda went away.

idk but i think the sd is working a lil bit or idk but my cardio session last night and a few times this morning was pretty nice lol.

just got outa class, gonna workout a lil later

----------


## DemonInside

DAY 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

feeling good as hell man i'm seeing no water gain and i'm getting leaner!!! and i'm still eating everything!!!!

the boys have finally started to shrink down stairs but no effect on my type 2 cardio sessions  :7up:  

idk if its the sd or what but this is a hella combo i gotta say

yesterday i couldn't workout cause i had school and work  :Frown: 

but today was shoulder and traps, killed them  :Strong Smiley:  

and guess what

211lbs mofo!!!!!!!!! :Offwall: 

solid!!!!!!!!

haha sorry i'm just feeling so good and excited

time to eat!!!!!!!

peace

----------


## peace_frog

Your delts seem pretty big and you seem to hit them real hard. I was just wondering if this might not be such a bad time to drop down a little on what you are doing secondary movements( ie. delts, front delts etc.) and focus more on primary movements like your chest since you said it might be lagging behind a liittle. Id also think if your shoulders are less fatigued you'd be able to hit the chest a little harder, and maybe not feel as 'burned out' on chest exercises so easily. Id think doing some lighter shoulder presses or maybe leaving out front delts completely for a week just to see if you feel you then have more strength on chest day. But you know your body better than I do. Just seems like you do a lot of delt work which would could really be affecting your chest w/o days. I think we'd all agree your shoulders are looking real good and maybe a short rest to focus on chest would help with your symetry. Just my opinion. Good luck the rest of the way. Im having fun keeping an eye on your journal. I havent used these products yet, but Im getting ready to buy something soon. Thanks for these updates.

----------


## DemonInside

thanks for the suggestion, and i did leave out all front felt exercises this week and not feeling as sore, so hopefully by monday i'm fully recovered since thats like 3 days of rest. i think if that works i'll just leave front delt exercises out since i am sure they get hit pretty good on chest day or so it feels

today is just legs and light triceps since i don't wanna kill them and not be able to bench on monday 

it's be nice to weigh in at 212-213ish today

*crosses fingers*

----------


## Shane35aa

Keep Pushin and good luck Demon

----------


## DemonInside

light tri's today and a lil legs, feeling tired its been a long week.

weighed in at the same, i'm gonna keep eating cows so i can look like one lol j/k

see ya guys monday

----------


## notorious_mem

keep eatin everything in sight.if u eat it the weight will come.lol

----------


## RANA

Good post, I am going to start my 2 cycle of PP, I tried it last year and loved it. Do you think Arimidex would be good for a PCT to include the other varies supps.. 
Multi oils
-Saw palmetto
-Milk thistle 1000mg
-Multi vitamin
-Hawthorne Berry 1000mg
-Red Yeast Rice (2 caps daily)
-CoQ10 for your first 2 weeks of pct
- -NO2
-creatine
-tribulus 625mg?

----------


## DemonInside

day 20
weighted in at the same weight but no biggie
chest workout went well no soreness in the front delts haha :Smilie: 

feeling stronger definitly

see ya tomorrow

----------


## DemonInside

day 22

didn't workout yesterday cause i decided to see the g/f- did some cardio tho haha

but damn were my front delts sore from benching on monday damn!!!!!!

today was back

and i weighted in at

*215!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* haha

feeling good

working out right after class tomorrow because i'm going to the three days grace concert

man its gonna be awsome

peace guys

----------


## peace_frog

Sounds like things are going smoove! lol. How was that concert? To me there is nothing like a concert to get me motivated through work outs. Usually the week of(if its not a last minute thing) and then a few work outs after Im pumped up and really hit things hard. Last show I saw was Tool. 

Hows the appartment hunting going? 

Keep eating and stay focused bro, its paying off.

----------


## DemonInside

the concert is in about 5 hrs or so, just got done eating about ot hit the gym up

the hunting is goign well we've kinda decided but need a lil bit more credit on the g/f's part so shes getting a credit card, just what she said but idk whatever

but hopefully i weigh in more, i'm getting really hungry lately which is a good thing finally. 

i'll prolly post up when i get back before the concert

later guys

----------


## DemonInside

day 23
Legs did some quick legs but had a terrible pain in my lower back so i ended early plus being at a concert with sore legs would blow

*weighed in at 217-217 1/2* 

yeah buddy

----------


## UpstateTank

keep it up bro..lookin solid!

----------


## DemonInside

day 28, no weight gain to report since last week i've been sore as of late for some reason

and haven extremely bad lower back pain, im guessing its the sd

i may jump into pct this week or just hold out, but i'm definitly done, 15lbs gain is pretty good i'd say

just sd i didn't feel like i did with the pp and when i was on both pp and sd i felt amazing 

so next time around it'd be pp+sd no sd solo

i'm definitly alot fuller and bigger, and i'd say i prolly loss fat on this cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

nice bro! 15 lbs is great

----------


## RANA

Have you measured yourself lately to see your gains?

----------


## DemonInside

nope not yet but i will here soon

----------


## D-Bo Dre

have you been taking anything for the lower back pain? 15lbs is great though! When would you say you experienced the greatest increase in strength and weight?? for my prior cycle, it was the end of week 2 beginning of week 3. 

I'm going on week 2 now, and have only gained 4lbs, and strength is moderately higher.. Soo hopefully, it kicks in soon :7up:

----------


## DemonInside

just regular pain reliever

i say 3rd and 4th week was the best. 

school is maken me tired all the time i barley wanna workout anymore i just wanna sleep  :Frown:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> just regular pain reliever
> 
> i say 3rd and 4th week was the best. 
> 
> school is maken me tired all the time i barley wanna workout anymore i just wanna sleep


Yo Demon, Look into taurine for the lower back pain instead.. also, when lathargy hits me I usually look into a "picker uper" red-bull, caffine pills, etc.. There are days when there is no way I can get to the gym in the morning without a boost.. Taking a booster gives me the mental edge I guess  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Keep pumpin' though b/c PCT is just as important as your actual cycle..

----------


## DemonInside

thanks D-Bo

took some measurements tonight, didn't workout either had to study for a test tomorrow  :Frown: 

but i'll get in there tomorrow and friday and saturday since i'm not gonna be seeing the g/f anytime soon

measurements before hand

neck: 15 1/2in
shoulders: 53in
chest: 43in
leftarm: 14 1/2 unflexed, 17 1/2 flexed
rightarm: 15 unflexed, 17 1/4 flexed
forearms: left: 13 right: 13 1/2
waist: 34 1/2in
thighs: both 24 1/2 in
calves: 16L 16 1/2 R

TODAY:
neck: 17in +1 1/2 in
shoulders: 55 1/4in + 2 1/4in
chest: 45 1/2 + 2 1/2in
leftarm: 15 1/2 unflexed, 18in flexed +1in unflexed + 1/2in flexed
rightarm: 16 1/4 unflexed, 18in flexed + 1 1/4in unflexed+ 3/4in flexed
forearms: left: 13 1/2 right: almost 14in + about 1/2 in
waist: 35 1/2in +1in
thighs: 26inL 26 1/4inR +2in +2 1/4in
calves: 16L 16 1/2 R no change


so not too bad  :Smilie:  my arms are getting bigger and i thought they wern't lol the g/f was right

----------


## notorious_mem

keep it up through pct.

----------


## RANA

> thanks D-Bo
> 
> took some measurements tonight, didn't workout either had to study for a test tomorrow 
> 
> but i'll get in there tomorrow and friday and saturday since i'm not gonna be seeing the g/f anytime soon
> 
> measurements before hand
> 
> neck: 15 1/2in
> ...


Nice results!!

----------


## DemonInside

today was amazing

a nice return i did 275 8 times like it was nothing

not workingout the front delts has helped alot but i still feel it in them when i bench haha

no weight gain

----------


## DemonInside

not really much to update but my strength has allassuden gone threw the roof seriously

i was doing 45's on eachside on the preacher curl and it wasn't even make me break a sweat

these guys are just staren like wtf haha

maybe SD just takes a couple weeks to really kick in or something hmm lol idk but it feels good again  :Smilie: 

start PCT on tuesday, any certain way to take my AI and serm? like on a empty stomach in the am, both together or not

oh man i just had a brainfart and couldn't remember any of these  :Hmmmm:

----------


## number twelve

:Bbbump:  

im curious about how to take the pct too

good job on your cycle bro

----------


## UpstateTank

> not really much to update but my strength has allassuden gone threw the roof seriously
> 
> i was doing 45's on eachside on the preacher curl and it wasn't even make me break a sweat
> 
> these guys are just staren like wtf haha
> 
> maybe SD just takes a couple weeks to really kick in or something hmm lol idk but it feels good again 
> *
> start PCT on tuesday, any certain way to take my AI and serm? like on a empty stomach in the am, both together or not
> ...


together right before you go to bed

----------


## DemonInside

thanks bro  :Smilie:

----------


## DemonInside

219 today woot  :Smilie:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

So that's 15lb increase right? Nice work so far!

----------


## DemonInside

yeah about 15-20 the scale at the gym is retarted sometimes

and it doesn't look like alot of water or fat gain either  :Smilie: 

mission control this is strength, ready for take off

strength is still liek crazy haha

----------


## number twelve

nice bro im probably gonna run phera plex on my next cycle

----------


## DemonInside

yeah man i highly reccomend it, i'm gonna buy a couple bottles here soon for in a few months

the lower back pain from sd isn't nothign too too bad just feels like i did some heavy deads

but this is def a nice combo imo

0 sides too which was great, i had a little increase of anger and aggression but who says thats a bad thing  :Wink:

----------


## K.Biz

> *yeah man i highly reccomend it*, i'm gonna buy a couple bottles here soon for in a few months
> 
> the lower back pain from sd isn't nothign too too bad just feels like i did some heavy deads
> 
> but this is def a nice combo imo
> 
> 0 sides too which was great, i had a little increase of anger and aggression but who says thats a bad thing


i think im also going to pick a bottle as well. just ordered a bottle of sostenol250 which should be interesting as well. great log bro. and nice weight gain!

----------


## DemonInside

don't know too much about sostenol250, care to share som info? i'll have too look that up
alwasy up to learn about some new products

----------


## number twelve

is phera plex banned? check you pm's

----------


## RANA

> is phera plex banned? check you pm's


It's not banned, the company can no longer make PP, they are making it under a different name with small changes to it. The store can still sell it if they have some remaining.

----------


## DemonInside

x2

its pretty easy to find

----------


## DemonInside

updizzle

started pct tonight and omg does this shit taste gross lol

had to brush my teeth after eww

----------


## DemonInside

well yesterday after class i had the worst headache in the world and my stomach hurt so i slept for like 9 hours, i get up and i'm dizzy nautious as hell so i take some pain reliever and go back to sleep i woke up feeling fine so i posted and took my pct. after that everything went down hill and i threw up.

so i'm 99% sure i got the flu

mother****er

i haven't ate anything for 2 days  :Frown:

----------


## K.Biz

or its the clomid..?

----------


## DemonInside

i don't think it is cause i just started taken it last night and i felt sick all day, if it is idk what i'm gonna do

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> i don't think it is cause i just started taken it last night and i felt sick all day, if it is idk what i'm gonna do


Nolva  :What?:

----------


## DemonInside

well it was def food posioning or something along those lines cause i felt back to normal last night pretty much and i took my pct last night and no probs what so ever woke up feeling great as well

that takes a load off my back  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

good to hear bro

----------


## Shane35aa

glad your over it...caught flu my last week on sd...really screwed up good progress

----------


## DemonInside

well just got a call from my best friend and he was telling about a amature teen bb show comeing up here in mid april and its 75 to compete so we're both are gonna go for it

i figure why the hell not i'm bigger then most kids my age and i could drop some bf before april i'm sure

all and all it shold be a fun experience none the less  :Smilie: 

people i talk to at the gym say i got what it takes

----------


## NightTrain

> well just got a call from my best friend and he was telling about a amature teen bb show comeing up here in mid april and its 75 to compete so we're both are gonna go for it
> 
> i figure why the hell not i'm bigger then most kids my age and i could drop some bf before april i'm sure
> 
> all and all it shold be a fun experience none the less 
> 
> people i talk to at the gym say i got what it takes


good luck demon

----------


## notorious_mem

good luck bro

----------


## DemonInside

took t easy tonight did bi's and tri's definitly got all my strength weighed in at 215 so i lost like 4 lbs  :Frown:  i'll get it back

but strength is still there and good

definitly felt good to be back

----------


## DemonInside

btw i added a lil watter in a cup with my serm and ai and it is like a shot almost and goes down alot easier

thought i'd mention that

time to put the avatar up  :Welcome: 

i got some pics i'll post soon

----------


## DemonInside

heres a crappy arm shot

----------


## DemonInside

this one is from from the 15th of jan so i'll get some newer ones soon the bicep one tho is from the 27th so thats recent

and if someones curious about before cycle pics i got some

a lil abs?

----------


## number twelve

nice bro real good thickness

----------


## DemonInside

heres a half assed one the day after throwing up 

i seriously think i look small in it  :Frown:

----------


## notorious_mem

lookin cut man

----------


## number twelve

did u get some gyno or something on your left pec? maybe its just the pic

----------


## DemonInside

i think its just the pic i was kinda leaning over a lil

----------


## DemonInside

hmm idk i'll take a pic and let you guys tell me what you think

damn i hope it isn't  :Frown:

----------


## K.Biz

> hmm idk i'll take a pic and let you guys tell me what you think
> 
> damn i hope it isn't



ehhh.. i would just say its your high bf%.. well its not that high but its high enough to create the "gyno look" but doesnt have the puffyness of gyno. i wouldnt worry it much about it.

Also how much u lookin to cut for a comp? mabye an ECA stack?

----------


## UpstateTank

lookin swole as shit demon!

If you cut down bro, you would look siiiiiiiiiickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## DemonInside

thanks  :Smilie:  i've never been real cut i kinda like the whole bulky look its what i've always had but i am excited to cut then i can really showoff at the beach  :Smilie:  lol

not sure what my bf% is but i'm sure its gonna need to be single digits for the competition? like 9-8?

----------


## UpstateTank

> thanks  i've never been real cut i kinda like the whole bulky look its what i've always had but i am excited to cut then i can really showoff at the beach  lol
> 
> not sure what my bf% is but i'm sure its gonna need to be single digits for the competition? *like 9-8?*


Id say even lower...my housemate was around 5% for his show

----------


## K.Biz

> Id say even lower...my housemate was around 5% for his show


@ 5% man you woudl look like rock solid

----------


## DemonInside

i wonder how much i'd actually weigh at 5% tho

around 215 now so like 190?

----------


## UpstateTank

yeah about that...assuming of course when you cut it was all fat that was lost and no muscle, which never happens  :Frown:

----------


## DemonInside

yeah i am gonna wait till pct is done to start cutting 


my dream is to be a very lean 225  :Smilie: 

im young i got time!

pct is going well workouts are still great no real strength loss to report

----------


## UpstateTank

> yeah i am gonna wait till pct is done to start cutting 
> 
> 
> *my dream is to be a very lean 225* 
> 
> im young i got time!
> 
> pct is going well workouts are still great no real strength loss to report


mine too bro! we'll get there one day! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Shane35aa

Good luck on the contest Demon. Let us know how you do

----------


## DemonInside

yeah i don't plan on placeing very well since i was informed of it what 2 months out basically and i've never been on a cutting diet...

but that doesn't matter to me 

i got alot of reading to do

----------


## DemonInside

a lil update

no strength loss or weight loss i'm at 215 but thats what i was at after i got sick so thats still good

i feel kinda like blah but i figured this would happend.

still trying to get huge tho

just a lil info for everyone a guy was telling me yesterday a kid around my age was taken m-test and died because he had rye syndrom and didn't know it and the m-test brought it out i guess

i guess his brain swelled and his kidneys stop working, but thats what rye syndrom does i guess

i still don't know how that could cause that but whatever

----------


## notorious_mem

> a lil update
> 
> no strength loss or weight loss i'm at 215 but thats what i was at after i got sick so thats still good
> 
> i feel kinda like blah but i figured this would happend.
> 
> still trying to get huge tho
> 
> just a lil info for everyone a guy was telling me yesterday a kid around my age was taken m-test and died because he had rye syndrom and didn't know it and the m-test brought it out i guess
> ...


thats great on your weight and strength.where did your friend see that story?

----------


## DemonInside

idk it was kind of word of mouth

like i said i doubt the m test had anything to do with it

maybe he was taken something with asprin in it to help thin his blood to slightly reduce his blood pressure

i did that but it was bayer low dose when i switched to reg asprin it basically gave me the flu

----------


## DemonInside

a lil update, still working out hard i'm looking like i've lost some bodyfat its wierd but i'll go with it lol

on a side note i've been like real depressed lately it sucks , idk if its because of my female or what but i want this to go away its pretty bad

 :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

be happy bigguy!

*hug*

----------


## notorious_mem

up ur pct see if that helps.maybe low test levels?

----------


## number twelve

im here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on. LOL

----------


## DemonInside

my workouts are still solid and strength is still there and i'd say still increaseing  :Smilie: 

but somedays i'm just down owell i've been threw it before

Demon crys on number twelve's shoulder: hahaha

well its like yeah i'm in a relationship i consider pretty serious i've been with this girl almost a year, we had plans on moveing in together now she changed her mind and was hideing it from me,and basically saying she doesn't feel as shes getting enough time to see me anymore and this and that, seems like a bunch of excuses to break it off, but she says she wants to stay together. she did this before but said she made a mistake and we got back together....

idk its hard i guess loveing someone and them not loven ya back like you want them to

it fuels my workout

----------


## K.Biz

> my workouts are still solid and strength is still there and i'd say still increaseing 
> 
> but somedays i'm just down owell i've been threw it before
> 
> Demon crys on number twelve's shoulder: hahaha
> 
> well its like yeah i'm in a relationship i consider pretty serious i've been with this girl almost a year, we had plans on moveing in together now she changed her mind and was hideing it from me,and basically saying she doesn't feel as shes getting enough time to see me anymore and this and that, seems like a bunch of excuses to break it off, but she says she wants to stay together. she did this before but said she made a mistake and we got back together....
> 
> idk its hard i guess loveing someone and them not loven ya back like you want them to
> ...


No worries bro. U da Man! hahaha

and as far as your girl, dont worry about it. whenever im in a bad situation with a chick i always grab my nuts and think man im so glad im not a chick so im not gonna act like one :LOL:

----------


## DemonInside

good advice, i'll keep it in mind  :Smilie:  looks like i'll have to start talking to more chicks at school 

funny story that happend today in class i was talking to a girl and she was like "yeah i was scared to talk to you cause you could like break me in half, and also cause most buff guys are full of them selfs and assholes"

i was like whoa i didn't know buff guys had such a bad rep lol

**** dem bitches lol

i feel better already, i guess just venting sometimes makes it easier  :Smilie: 

thanks guys

----------


## notorious_mem

grass is always greener on the other side of the fence and you always want what you cant have.Moral of the story leave the [email protected] green grass alone and find somone or something that appreciates and gives you 100% of what they got 100% of the time.keep that head up demon.

----------


## number twelve

**** hoes. get money. 

12 is OUT

----------


## K.Biz

> **** hoes. get money. 
> 
> 12 is OUT


HOLLA!

----------


## DemonInside

x2 haha i'm feeling good today, i'm excited to goto the gym as well

theres a new band that is ****ing amazing, well if you love mudvayne which i do the lead singer and the guitarist teamed up with pantera's drummer and 2 guitarists from this other band

they are called HELLYEAH check em out if you like heavy shit

i'm just focusing on workingout now i'm just ready to go tear it up

wierd how you can be like that down low for a few days then up the next, almost like a hickup in the road

bahh whatever

Mr. Small arms out

----------


## UpstateTank

> x2 haha i'm feeling good today, i'm excited to goto the gym as well
> 
> theres a new band that is ****ing amazing, well if you love mudvayne which i do the lead singer and the guitarist teamed up with pantera's drummer and 2 guitarists from this other band
> 
> they are called HELLYEAH check em out if you like heavy shit
> 
> i'm just focusing on workingout now i'm just ready to go tear it up
> 
> *wierd how you can be like that down low for a few days* then up the next, almost like a hickup in the road
> ...



Welcome to the world of Ms. Clomid!!!! Glad to see you're off the rag demon LOL  :LOL: 

 :Wink/Grin: 
 :BbAily:

----------


## DemonInside

haha i wasn't sure what to expect when taken this lol

but i did see a thread where someone talked about haven depression but then a few guys commented that they never had any

none the less i'm back to myself  :Smilie: 

haha

----------


## DemonInside

wow what a shitty day this turned into, i get flowers for the g/f and give them to her before she went to work we had plans on seeing each other after.....but then she sends me a text to check my email. Just getting out of the gym btw and i know what the email says, yep she wants to break up.... oh and its her fault this and that. cut the excuses bitch

i hate wasteing money on stupid bitches....

whatever

----------


## UpstateTank

sorry to hear bro...

Its gonna suck for now but trust me itll be better in the long run

"no woman no cry"

----------


## notorious_mem

> wow what a shitty day this turned into, i get flowers for the g/f and give them to her before she went to work we had plans on seeing each other after.....but then she sends me a text to check my email. Just getting out of the gym btw and i know what the email says, yep she wants to break up.... oh and its her fault this and that. cut the excuses bitch
> 
> i hate wasteing money on stupid bitches....
> 
> whatever


sorry bro, :Frown:  refer back to comment 115 when you get to thinking bout her.

----------


## DemonInside

yeah idk after talking to her i'm not really sad anymore, i'm disappointed tho.

her loss she loss something she'll never have again. i honestly cared too much for her.

moven on  :Smilie:  i feel like weight has been lifted off my shoulders

now its time to rep that shit  :Smilie: 

today i was sore as shit so i did biceps and forearms, repping 65's on each side of the preacher bar, still getting stronger  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

nice job in the gym today.

its sucks you had already spent the money b4 you read that email. 
i have been burned b4 i kinda know what your going through. shit will keep getting better every day. just keep pounding the weights. lol
12

----------


## DemonInside

oh i forgot to say i said **** this took the shit back at like 9pm and they actually returned everything lol! so i got some money back but i ended up wasten like 35 bucks in a card and stupid flowers

tomorrow is legs pct is going well, the AI and serm arn't so hard to take anymore, i just take it then hold my breath and chew a piece of gum after and presto no more nasty taste lol

----------


## notorious_mem

lol. kill them legs

----------


## DemonInside

update

i ain't sad no more and my ego is threw the roof lol well just for today

after stopping the front delt exercises as you guys suggested my bench has gone up so much


today i did 350 easily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i tried 365 but couldn't get it but that was like my 8th set.

but none the less i am so stoked and everyone at the gym was like holy shit

i would of took a vid if i remember ed to bring my phone but me and my buddies forgot

owell

feeling great and i got a new workout partner hes like a bodybuilder that doesn't compete so i'm glad to be under the wing of someone like him

 :Smilie: 

 :7up:

----------


## RANA

DemonInside,
Hey I just read all the crap that happened to you, sorry to hear about the g/f. Well take your anger out on the weights.

----------


## DemonInside

> DemonInside,
> Hey I just read all the crap that happened to you, sorry to hear about the g/f. Well take your anger out on the weights.



did it today and i also finding punching the shit out of a punching bag for liek a half hour works well haha

----------


## DemonInside

workouts just keep getting more and more intense and more and more badass cause i'm getting so much stronger.

did back today pull downs close and wide grip both with all the weight 250, for 6-8 reps

i may be getting a huge ego but at a time like this i could use it

defintly feeling buff  :Smilie: 

 :Bbiwin:  

tomorrow i train with that guy so i'm pumped

i take no2 and creatine at the same time before i workout and man i don't get tried i'm swole as shit and barley sore the next day

----------


## number twelve

hell yea bro. good shit!

----------


## number twelve

:Bbbump:  

how have you been feeling lately bro?

im begining to plan out my own pp and sd cycle..

-12

----------


## DemonInside

in the gym things are still getting better training with this new guy kills me tho he does nothing but supersets

but its something different so why not i am also finding some weak points along the way



Things have been strange in my personal life

i decided to talk to my ex last week cause i couldn't stand not talking to her, she got a flat tire a few days later so i went over there and fixed it, shes kissing me holding my hand and all the stuff she used to do when we were dating. the next day her car won't start so i drive like 45 mins out to her work and get her car running. we go back to her house then grab some food and then rent a movie. one thing led to another next thing i know we were doing type 2 cardio. i told her i loved her to see what she would say and she said it back. and i even ended up staying the night at her house, a first! but she won't say it unless i say it first...which is wierd
but she basically broke up with me for her friends

kinda pathetic theres more but noone wants to hear this shit...i am gonna talk to her tonight and lay it all out on the table

for some reason this girl is just too hard to walk away from

----------


## number twelve

damn bro, it sucks actually caring about someone. its very inconvenient lol. i hope everything works out for you. it seems like she is into you, the timing is just wrong. i obviously know nothing of the situation, but maybe she just needs some space. ya kno? (this must be the clomid talking)  :LOL: 

anyway 
what would you change about your cycle, or should i follow it (i.e. the dosing) the way u initially specified in the first post of the thread?

----------


## K.Biz

drop the girl man. i no its hard but dont pull the 4 letter word. girls dont wanna hear it, let her say it. remember they liked to treated like shit somtimes.  :LOL:  why?... i dont no. just let it ride out and see how it goes. I no its hard pretty much same thing happened to me. and she just started going to my gym and i saw her like a week ago, well she saw me, comes running up to me in the middle of my incline set... which was 190 (personal best) and shes like we should make plans. anyway pointless story, but they always come running back if you give it time.

also 365? insane i have to hit the 300 mark. i want the 285 mark lol ohh well on the next cycle ill be doing it!



#12 your gonna be running a sd and pp cycle? i think we are all getting to carried away. lol. im trying to find m1t so i can run the m1t/4AD cycle. once u get a taste u just cant stop hahaha

----------


## number twelve

> once u get a taste u just cant stop hahaha


AHH AINT IT TRUE lol

yeh i already bought the PP. im debating, iwanna take SD again cause i had such great results, but i know its not as goood 2nd time around...

----------


## DemonInside

#12 PP+Sd is the shit hands down pp by itself is aswell

funny thing tho my sense of well being was threw the roof on pp and i made some gains and strength but a couple weeks into sd and pp was when it really hit

i played around with the doseages a few times just to see but i will definitly do a pp+sd cycle again its just when you get on to just the sd you kinda feel worn out but if you work threw that even strength comes

i have some m1t sitting here maybe 20 pills or so doubt i'll take them ever.

i remember reading on *************'s forum some guys taken around 60-90mg of PP and seem to of been fine after lol

i'll prolly start another cycle in a month but not quite sure i may wait 6-8months or even a year cause i've been maken amazing gains without it......but its just so damn tempting

some people recommend real juice for me but idk if i'm ready for that step yet even tho these are basically the same thing but to a weaker extent right?



HEY IS ANYONE GOING TO THE ARNOLD CLASSIC THIS WEEKEND?????????
I"LL BE THERE SATURDAY IF YOUR GONNA BE THERE LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN MEET UP!!!!!!!!!:  :Wink/Grin:  

and on a side note 
she stayed the night at my house we talked for about 2 hrs well i did anyways telling her how i feel and it made her cry she said she can't stand seeing me unhappy and it hurts her

but that doesn't make sense

owell that talk kinda got things straightened out, i'll ride it out but quit telling her things such a the 4 letter word and ect. but the talking put things into perspective for me and i'm not as sad anymore and i'm ready to move on

----------


## DemonInside

bump update

pct is done today, yay i made it lol

i'm definitly getting my assed kicked by the new workout friend, did bi's on monday and they are still sore

training just keeps getting better

screw girls i'm getting huge from now on, if a ho wants me she can come to me i ain't going to them no more

Arnold classic tomorrow yeah buddy
hopefully its like trick or treating with supplements

----------


## number twelve

haha congrats bro.
if u can, i recommend getting a job at a bar/club as a bouncer. you'll get a lot of ass with few strings attached  :LOL: 
have fun at the arnold!

----------


## DemonInside

defintly been trying to do that my friend does that but hes like 30 he says when i hit 21 he can help me out so i got like 6 months  :Smilie: 

did u get your cycle figured out yet?

----------


## number twelve

yeh im also trying to read up on anavar (oxandrolone) i read its great for strength gains but mild on the liver on the profiles forum.
im not sure what im gonna do.

-12

----------


## number twelve

once again my goals for the cycle would be all focused on strength gains. i would like to stay under 200 lbs but bench 425-455. <- LOL its rediculous to think about being able to do that. but my max is at 385 right now and im 188.

----------


## Manpretty

> once again my goals for the cycle would be all focused on strength gains. i would like to stay under 200 lbs but bench 425-455. <- LOL its rediculous to think about being able to do that. but my max is at 385 right now and im 188.


keep an eye on my log dude.....its going VERY well right now......
i have pretty much the same goals aswell
i hope to hit 315 bench while still wei***ng 165

your number are AWESOME
what are your wilk's numbers?

----------


## number twelve

what are Wilks numbers?
where is your log?

----------


## Manpretty

"A formula used to determine the best lifter or lift of powerlifters of different body weights.
Find the lifters kilo bodyweight coefficient number from the list by looking down the left hand column and the tenths of a kilo across the top. EG 69.3 kg has a coefficient of .7552. Multiply this number by the individual lift or total. The lifter with the highest resulting figure is the "best lifter"."

----------


## number twelve

sry bro im totally lost with what your talking about lol
can u provide a link?

----------


## UpstateTank

:EEK!: 

that makes my eyes hurt manpretty!

----------


## Shane35aa

> yeh im also trying to read up on anavar (oxandrolone) i read its great for strength gains but mild on the liver on the profiles forum.
> im not sure what im gonna do.
> 
> -12


Mild on liver but harsh on wallet

----------


## DemonInside

> Mild on liver but harsh on wallet


i heard it didn't even work that good

well today about 3 hrs ago i went into the gym for light chest now i'm going back again with that guy who i just started training with for some back and bi's

and i'm pissed cause i was posting on b b . com and of course some punk ass pussy had to talk crap

i'm real sick of the 13 yr old know it alls on there  :No No:  

outa here later guys!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## number twelve

^^ lol so true

----------


## Manpretty

> sry bro im totally lost with what your talking about lol
> can u provide a link?



it basically lets us compare lifts of any two men no matter their weights....we know that the heavier man will probably be stronger due to more muscle mass.

the wilks equation allows us to compare the lifts of a 150lbs man to a 250lbs man.

ie benching 250lbs while wieghting 150lbs is equivelant to say benching 400lbs while weighting 250lbs

its essentially strenght to weight ratio taking in to account bone mass, soft tissue and muscle mass

----------


## Manpretty

http://www.powerlifting.ca/wilkscalc.html

----------


## Manpretty

http://www.answers.com/Wilks%20Coefficient

----------


## number twelve

yo bro i think im gonna check out the arnold... im gonna be in columbus this weekend for UFC 68.

----------


## DemonInside

sweet bro my friend was telling me about that i was like we should go see it but he said tickets are prolly alot

i'll pm you my number
hit me up for sure, me and some buddies will be hangingout haven some drinks

----------


## DemonInside

so its been awhile i just recently noticed if i press on my nipples they hurt, any ideas why this could be?

----------


## K.Biz

> so its been awhile i just recently noticed if i press on my nipples they hurt, any ideas why this could be?


this also happened to me. i ran letro and it did nothing. im also trying to figure out what it could be. i believe this is gyno, it might not be visible but gyno can cause sensativity and also even pain. if you find a cure let me know :AaGreen22:

----------


## DemonInside

well i thought of going to the doctor with a rediculous but believeable story to get it all figured out lol

possibly going this week

----------


## K.Biz

just tell him you did rois man. he cant say anything. and they areeee legal

----------


## number twelve

it might be best to be honest with the doc..let us know what happens bro

----------


## DemonInside

well i'm gonna tell him i took these supplements of course 

i'm guessing it was the sd

owell ya live and ya learn

next time do the real stuff

----------

